# Onkyo TX-SR805 Second Video Monitor



## zeke (Nov 29, 2009)

Great Forum! 

I have an Onkyo TX-SR805 receiver sending all video output to a projector via HDMI. The rack is inside a closet, in which I've installed an old TV monitor able to accept only composite video input. I'd like to use the monitor to preview from inside the closet the video signal going out through the receiver at all times, whether the projector is turned on or not. 

Can this be done? I've tried connecting the monitor to the "Monitor Out" composite video port on the receiver, but get no picture. I've also tried connecting the receivers "VCR/DVR Out" to the monitor, but that's not working. Are software settings involved? Any suggestions on how to accomplish this, please? 

Thanks!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome to the Shack,

In the front cover there is a button called "HDMI out" it gives you the option to either output video over HDMI or analog. By selecting that button it will give you a "yes or No" select no if you want to use the analoge video output (component, composit, or S-video)


----------



## zeke (Nov 29, 2009)

Thank you Tony. It's set for HDMI now. Is this an "either/or" thing? Must I toggle back and forth to view output on the projector (HDMI) or the monitor (analog) then?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yup its one or the other.


----------



## zeke (Nov 29, 2009)

I'll try that. Thanks!


----------

